# Age limit



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you think there should be an age limit for moderators and admins of websites?

I for one think people should be 18+ to become a moderator and admins not saying people are not mature at ages under 18 but you dont see as much of power abuse and other things from 18+ Mods/Admins.

Also this is for mods/admins that don't own the site.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 15, 2008)

Someone doesn't like Sinkhead...


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, that's a bit of a hard topic to talk about...

Though I do admit, if you're the administrator of a website, you should at least be of a good age.  If you're, say, 10-13 and you're running a site...chances are you're running a basic forum that no one attends, and you're probably a shitty moderator anyway.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Uh, not to say that any of our 10-13 year old admins/mods are bad, I mean.  Oh no sir.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Who cares what your age is?

It should be how you act.


----------



## dice (Sep 15, 2008)

Well I was made a mod when I was 17 and I don't believe I've had any more issues that those who are over 18 have (so I'd obviously be biased in my choice made). If anything I'd say the likes of sinkhead have done an even better job - based on a lack of complaints I've witnessed anyway (this thread is also based on member's opinions of staff afterall), and he was 15 when he became staff.  Age limits just restricts your chances of finding member who posess the key skills that are needed at that point in time. Adding to that I don't see the problem in giving younger members a chance to become staff from an early age, in most cases they should become more able at dealing with issues than others of a similar age who don't have as much experiece. Of course that isn't to say that all staff should be under 18 but it doesn't mean guaranteed failure to the site if the case.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Who cares what your age is?
> 
> It should be how you act.


I care I'm sure I'm not the only one, everyone doesn't have the same opinion as you. Some people can actually disagree and not have to follow a crowd.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

lol.
and only i can lol.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then state your reasoning and _back it up_.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

well, some others might be able to lol too.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Actually, I'll just state what I'm getting at: OP got butthurt by a mod (Sinkhead) because he was trolling, so now he is finding any way he can get back at Sinki. Not a valid discussion.

/thread


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe I have in my first post.

But ill dumb it down for you

Younger mods/admins are very immature sure not all but most. You piss off a 15 year old even if your not breaking any rules he will ban you just because you called him/her out on something or said something they did not agree with. They will also ban you just to show off and to be cool/ or get praise from users. I have been on many forums/sites that had underage mods/admins and they were horrible, someone would just disagree once with them or someone the mod/admin were close with and they would go apeshit and ban you in a instant.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Actually, I'll just state what I'm getting at: OP got butthurt by a mod (Sinkhead) because he was trolling, so now he is finding any way he can get back at Sinki. Not a valid discussion.
> 
> /thread


THANK YOU FOR FEEDING THE TROLL SOME FUCKING POISON.

EDIT:
two posts down, i gave troll some vitamin pills.


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Someone doesn't like Sinkhead...


or JPH xD.

well personally for me, i was kinda surprised to learn that sinkhead and jph were "mere" kids, but i respected them for what they did before, so why should that change? keep up the good work guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




besides, i don't think an adult (especially someone attending university, like me) has time to mod a site, especially one of this magnitude. so i say all ages, if they've proved themselves worthy.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Younger mods/admins are very immature sure not all but most. You piss off a 15 year old even if your not breaking any rules he will ban you just because you called him/her out on something or said something they did not agree with. They will also ban you just to show off and to be cool/ or get praise from users. I have been on many forums/sites that had underage mods/admins and they were horrible, someone would just disagree once with them or someone the mod/admin were close with and they would go apeshit and ban you in a instant.



I'm not banned.
I've done mean things to 1 out of the 2 young mods.
SEEM PROFESSIONAL?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, is that so?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK, WE CAN'T STOP FEEDING IT


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Actually, I'll just state what I'm getting at: OP got butthurt by a mod (Sinkhead) because he was trolling, so now he is finding any way he can get back at Sinki. Not a valid discussion.
> 
> /thread



Here is my proof of what a admin/mod that is underage would say. (15 year old)


Sorry to tell you but you are wrong, there you go talking about something you don't know always claiming your right and everyone else who states something different is wrong.

I am not making this thread because of that but a second warn that was for something that was not against the rules and because I trolled you he "tried" to find something to hit me with another warn with. He just wants me to get banned cause he is pissed of what I said about you. 

Suck it up and come back when you have grown pubes.

TL;DR
Sinkhead is pissed and abuses his power. Which I have already contacted admin about.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> FUCK, WE CAN'T STOP FEEDING IT



OMFG ITS GONNA BLOW!! RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Brown nose linkiboy some more. I don't think using 4chan memes make you look any smarter or mature.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Brown nose linkiboy some more. I don't think using 4chan memes make you look any smarter or mature.


And why would I want to kiss his ass?
He has nothing to offer.
Costello's where it's at


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

This thread is now about cats.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

YAY


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL THESE ARE SO FUNNY POST MORE


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

I just read some of your previous post in this thread linkiboy and I did lol.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> LOL THESE ARE SO FUNNY POST MORE



Lol funny stuff now I know why eveyone likes you.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Urza (Sep 15, 2008)

OP is new to the internet.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

i like this one too


----------



## A4NoOb (Sep 15, 2008)

EDIT: Late post is late.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

this one is pretty cool.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

boobies


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm fine with the mods/admins here its more about maturity than age.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

*Posts merged*



			
				JPH said:
			
		

> boobies
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Holaitsme @ Sep 14 2008, 09:41 PM) I'm fine with the mods/admins here its more about maturity than age.




Irony


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm going to wake up DrKupo, I'd love to see his opinions on the subject


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> OP is new to the internet.


Looking at some of your post I see that 
Urza  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JPH


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OP = YOU, LIVE AGAIN.
Also, it's more like:
JPH


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

*OVAH A MILLION?*


----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

I also love how ScuberSteve instigates every damn disagreement anyone has on this forum.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> I also love how ScuberSteve instigates every damn disagreement anyone has on this forum.


i want to gently lick you


----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> I also love how ScuberSteve instigates every damn disagreement anyone has on this forum.


Scuber Steve is da man


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> I also love how ScuberSteve instigates every damn disagreement anyone has on this forum.


You... love me?
I feel the same way about you, Live Again...

*Posts merged*

also:


----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

strait up thug


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## DrKupo (Sep 15, 2008)

I strongly believe that the vast majority of those under 18 do not have neither the intelligence or the maturity necessary to moderate.


----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

i asked drkupo to make some comments.

hopefully he will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit:


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 15, 2008)

I see this thread went no where quick. Gotta love the internet.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> [IMAGE CLIPPED]


You fucking ruined it.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> I strongly believe that the vast majority of those under 18 do not have neither the intelligence or the maturity necessary to moderate.


i personally believe, that, some people in the world dont have maps and so cant moderate


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> i asked drkupo to make some comments.
> 
> hopefully he will
> 
> ...



Who is DrKupo and why should I care?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i professionally believe that our education over here in the us should help the us, or, er, the south africa and the iraq.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i believe some people don't have a clue and can't do much of anything in life, let alone moderate.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


epic troll master that you can never be as cool as.
especially since it's possible he has four popped collars.


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL @ dbz vid.

but 9000>1,000,000


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

I believe that me and linkiboy are going to be pals for life.


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> I believe that me and linkiboy are going to be pals for life.


wtf? weren't u guys just arguing a while back?

i can't wait to see linkiboy's reaction rofl


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> I believe that me and linkiboy are going to be pals for life.


*gently fondles you*


----------



## A4NoOb (Sep 15, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> wtf? weren't u guys just arguing a while back?
> 
> i can't wait to see linkiboy's reaction rofl



....


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love when you wear that costume


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I love it when you wear your birthday suit.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> And I love it when you wear your birthday suit.


eww you sick fuck


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> And I love it when you wear your birthday suit.


You're not gay... are you?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get the fuck out


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No u


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you think im fucking joking get out and never post again


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL but isn't this testing area..?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> I don't think using 4chan memes make you look any smarter or mature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's been around for a while, doing cute things, awesome things, depressed things, all the teenage asian girl stuff.  Who the hell are you?


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> do you think im fucking joking get out and never post again



Do you think I care what you say?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> I believe that me and linkiboy are going to be pals for life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd assume at least a little, yeah.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 15, 2008)

Testing Are*n*a


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

I guess even trolls have their limits on how much they can take.


----------



## A4NoOb (Sep 15, 2008)

The fucked up part is the difference in the polls is 10%.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you fucking little bitch watch your goddamn mouth or ill fucking beat the living shit out of you and your mom will get scared and say youre moving with your auntie and uncle in bel air.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

A4NoOb said:
			
		

> The fucked up part is the difference in the polls is 10%.



Quick make some fake accounts and vote.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 15, 2008)

hahahah. How can you not love Linkiboy? (in a non-gay way) I would quote him but I'm sure it will get deleted for flaming.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

@linkiboy: u from west philadelphia?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

umm who ever removed my post obviously didnt read it completely lol

*Posts merged*



			
				da_head said:
			
		

> @linkiboy: u from west philadelphia?


born and raised


----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> umm who ever removed my post obviously didnt read it completely lol


Oh, I read it all right


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Mods, the message you just deleted was hilarious.

you fucking little bitch watch your goddamn mouth or ill fucking beat the living shit out of you and *your mom will get scared and say youre moving with your auntie and uncle in bel air.*

okay, so you did see how awesome it was.
feel free to delete this.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> @linkiboy: u from west philadelphia?



4chan, will smith, fresh prince, tv show


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















































4chan =/= will smith.


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> umm who ever removed my post obviously didnt read it completely lol
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...



is the play ground were u spent most of ur days?


----------



## JKR Firefox (Sep 15, 2008)

This thread is GOLD.

STICKY GD STICKY


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 15, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just chilling out, maxin, relaxin all cool, shooting some bball outside of school on it


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it true that a couple of guys they were up to no good, started making trouble in ur neighborhood?


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

At least they haven't locked this thread yet.


----------



## A4NoOb (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> At least they haven't locked this thread yet.



The more you post, the more I fucking lol. And the more I fucking lol the more you post. I love this.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

A4NoOb said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

only cuz we havent been at it

and i think any age is fine for a mod,
as long as the mod does his/her job well


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i was walkin' by this one time, and i got in one little fight.
my mom got scared and told me "you're movin' in with your auntie & uncle in bel-air"


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 15, 2008)

A4NoOb said:
			
		

> Live Again said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant love this thread more than this.


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> only cuz we havent been at it
> 
> and i think any age is fine for a mod,
> as long as the mod does his/her job well



wtf? a relevant post? that's not allowed!


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh shit its JPH everyone hit the deck.


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> yeah, i was walkin' by this one time, and i got in one little fight.
> my mom got scared and told me "you're movin' in with your auntie & uncle in bel-air"


i was talkin with linkiboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but fine, let's continue: did u whistle for a cab?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

only those in trouble hide from the law.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 15, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, i didn't actually go.


----------



## JPH (Sep 15, 2008)

Chapelle's show marathon is on.
BBL

Be good guys


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> only those in trouble hide from the law.


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK u ruined it. where r u linkiboy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




meh i'll continue this tmr. gonna go watch anime. peace


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weeaboo


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

erm. please dont flame bait.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> erm. please dont flame bait.



Weeababoon


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2008)

uh. ok. 
w/e.
youre digging your own grave.


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> uh. ok.
> w/e.
> youre digging your own grave.



Well then help dammit grab a shovel.


----------



## da_head (Sep 15, 2008)

Live Again said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got a problem with weeaboos?

EDIT: k now i'm really going rofl. CYA


----------



## Live Again (Sep 15, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> got a problem with weeaboos?


----------

